# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Viair compressor power source

## mac

Has anyone tried using a battery jumper to power their Viair or similar 12V compressor rather than hooking to their car battery?  Both are 12V sources?  Any reason this should not work?

 My Viair has only battery clamps for power source which I thought I could clamp right to my portable battery jumper.  I want to be able to use in for mult uses (kids toys, camping mats, etc) so it would be nice to bring it into the backyard w/o having a car there with the hood open.  It would also be more convenient to not pop the hood and have the vehicle running everytiem I want to air up or let someone else air up

Yea? nay?

----------


## cda

> Has anyone tried using a battery jumper to power their Viair or similar 12V compressor rather than hooking to their car battery?  Both are 12V sources?  Any reason this should not work?
> 
>  My Viair has only battery clamps for power source which I thought I could clamp right to my portable battery jumper.  I want to be able to use in for mult uses (kids toys, camping mats, etc) so it would be nice to bring it into the backyard w/o having a car there with the hood open.  It would also be more convenient to not pop the hood and have the vehicle running everytiem I want to air up or let someone else air up
> 
> Yea? nay?



It would depend on the jump pack, some newer jump packs need to sense a battery between the leads before it will allow it to operate, the easiest way to test that is to use a multi-meter and set the pack to "on" and see what you have for voltage, if anything. The only other concern is that the jump pack is intended for a quick large current draw of only a few seconds, the battery life with the jump pack would be fairly short, probably not even close to the 25-35 min to air up a rig. I know with my Viair OBA setup with a single 480C compressor and a 5 gallon tank with an initial 175psi (about one tire) reserve it'll start up and draw 15-20amps continuously once the tank is depleted, I can't even get 25 min on my yellow top battery before I can hear the pump slowing down and have to start the truck. 

So possibly, yes and no, depending on the pack and what you need to fill!

----------

